# Thoughts about the "cat lady"



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I just got through reading another whacked out article about the "Cat Lady". What do you people think about this woman? Better yet, has any of you or someone you know ever crossed paths with this woman before? :evil:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I think this lady is nuts. My suspicions were confirmed when she told the judge that *she* was declaring a mistrial.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

She's got issues. I think that about sums it up! :shock: 

-Mike


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

Unfortunately she is very well known to the members of HUPD, we have locked her up several times. NUT CASE! need I say more.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

To my Brothers and Sisters at HUPD. The only mistake you made was you didn't toss the key away


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

Hupd451, 

If there is a next time and there always is try a pink paper instead of locking her up. She will never bother you again. nfire:


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Could she have pets in jail?


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

I THINK ANYONE WITH MORE THAN 3 PETS IS A FREAK.....NEVERMIND DEAD ONES IN THEIR FREEZER! EEEEK! :shock: 

BY THE WAY, I LIKE THE SPELLCHECK! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Before I became a cop I was on the F.D. (no Jokes) But anyway half of my structure fires were all pack rat people. one house fire in particular there were two sisters living there, both in their 60's After the fire was out I bagged up a grand total of 76 dead cats... Some of which were carrying kittens. A little Cat lady Genocide would do the world a bit of good!! :twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

female p.o. said:


> I THINK ANYONE WITH MORE THAN 3 PETS IS A FREAK


I'm glad you chose the magic number *3*!

I think she's being persecuted in the media.

FREE THE CAT LADY!!!

unk:

Now if you'll all excuse me, I'm off to be a human shield. :lol:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dunny your starting to worry me


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

I think I heard on the news somewhere, I think it was channel 7 or maybe fox, that theres a syndrome out there where people become extremely protective of their animals and don't see it when they're clearly mistreating their animals. Anyone see this story as well?

Btw, I think this lady is a fruitloop, and yes we should just throw away the key next time :wink:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I didn't see that report, yet sadly this type of "hoarding" is a pretty common type of mental deficiency, particularly among the elderly. Some people keep a sort of mental bond with their property and cannot bear to part with it, for example "houses of horror" where you see crap piled up to the ceiling, you can't get into the bathroom or kitchen and every means of egress is blocked. There is a big difference between hoarding inanimate objects and dead creatures, whether they be human or animal, I would say! Nevertheless, it sort of falls into the same category, the need to never let anything that ever belonged to you go, it's like keeping a momento around from your past.

She is a very sick woman. At her age, I find the chances of her getting any better very slim.

And Gil, haven't you gotten used to my sick sense of humor yet? :twisted:


----------



## shifty (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully this broad is fixed. We don't need her to spread her Koo Koo genes into society.


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

Dead cats, can't be all bad. Ever been scared late at night searching a dark alley and have a cat jump out at you from a dumpster. Nuff said.

Mike


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

With all that is going on with Massachusetts as far as crime goes people getting shot, terrorism, and robberies. I think the Cat Lady and the stupid media sensationalising this story is trivial. Yes she is a nut and is a piece of S*!T but there is more important stories to focus on.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

I think the Cat Lady is hot! She can sink her claws and teeth into me anytime! I dig a chick who smells of cat urine and feces. It's like Channel #5 to my proboscus.
NO JUSTICE NO PEACE. Kibbles and Bits for all my friends.


----------

